# Rear fanged non dwa?



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

*What sort of species are rear fanged but don’t require a DWA apart from hoggnosed?*

*Boiga Cyanea ?*


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

False Water Cobra


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow that was about the fastest reply ever :2thumb:*

*i have been looking at false water cobras for a while now but am just getting into rear fanged and trying to do my homework but i dont know what i can get without a DWA (should have mentiond this in the first post) *


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

:lol2:

I clicked on this thread by accident actually - that's probably why it was so quick. Thought I'd reply.

Ok the easiest way to find this out will be to find a rear-fanged snake you like then check it's not on the DWA list, which I have uploaded for you here:

schedule of dangerous wild animal act 1976.pdf




You're welcome


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ah thanks very much :notworthy:*

*i will have a good look at the schedule and do a good bit of reading me thinks *


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Any of the _Boiga_ sp. _Heterodon_ sp., _Hydrodynastes_ _gigas,_ argentinian long nosed snake, Vine snakes............

IMO, _H gigas_ is a reasonable snake, although they do get big and they certainly are bitey. If you go for a Boiga sp. dendrophila are very nice, but can be extremely difficult to feed and again get big and bitey, _irregularis_ are, again, IMO, a bit plain, also big and bitey, _cyanea_ are plain gorgeous, but can be hard to find and expensive too. I have an H gigas and a couple of B dendrophila, one of which made a real mess of my hand once. So, whichever you get take care when dealing with it..............'cept if it's a hoggie, I couldn't have one of those for laughing...........looks like it keeps chasing parked cars:lol2:


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

Oooh Stuart you big strong hard man you :blush:


I likes my diadem ratsnake, even if it does try to bite brick walls :whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Any of the _Boiga_ sp. _Heterodon_ sp., _Hydrodynastes_ _gigas,_ argentinian long nosed snake, Vine snakes............
> 
> IMO, _H gigas_ is a reasonable snake, although they do get big and they certainly are bitey. If you go for a Boiga sp. dendrophila are very nice, but can be extremely difficult to feed and again get big and bitey, _irregularis_ are, again, IMO, a bit plain, also big and bitey, _cyanea_ are plain gorgeous, but can be hard to find and expensive too. I have an H gigas and a couple of B dendrophila, one of which made a real mess of my hand once. So, whichever you get take care when dealing with it..............'cept if it's a hoggie, I couldn't have one of those for laughing...........looks like it keeps chasing parked cars:lol2:


I've both kept and handled calm FWC's. A CB specimen which is werll handled isn't much hassle at all tbh. I've also dealt with a mental adult female which was fun!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

woo falsy yeah!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

probably been seen many, many times now, but this is what rear fangs can do...............


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

WHOAH!

What species did that?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

_Boiga dendrophila_......4ft female


----------



## Merve (Sep 6, 2008)

Bleugh, so i cant use that as an excuse for my hubbie not to buy an FWC then.. my hoggies are enough :flrt:


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Any of the _Boiga_ sp. _Heterodon_ sp., _Hydrodynastes_ _gigas,_ argentinian long nosed snake, Vine snakes............
> 
> IMO, _H gigas_ is a reasonable snake, although they do get big and they certainly are bitey. If you go for a Boiga sp. dendrophila are very nice, but can be extremely difficult to feed and again get big and bitey, _irregularis_ are, again, IMO, a bit plain, also big and bitey, _cyanea_ are plain gorgeous, but can be hard to find and expensive too. I have an H gigas and a couple of B dendrophila, one of which made a real mess of my hand once. So, whichever you get take care when dealing with it..............'cept if it's a hoggie, I couldn't have one of those for laughing...........looks like it keeps chasing parked cars:lol2:


*so are all Boiga, Heterodon and Hydrodynastes ok to keep without a DWA?*


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Seventh said:


> *What sort of species are rear fanged but don’t require a DWA apart from hoggnosed?*
> 
> *Boiga Cyanea ?*


Non of the rear fang snakes are listed on the Dwa act apart from 2 species. Dispholidus( boomslangs) and Thelotornis (twig snakes)


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

*AH none of them at all that help a lot*


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Non of the rear fang snakes are listed on the Dwa act apart from 2 species. Dispholidus( boomslangs) and Thelotornis (twig snakes)


Not true.
_Malpolon_, _Rhabdophis suminiatus + tigrinus, Xenodon severus, Tachymenis, Elapomorphus & Philodryas olferesii _are all listed.

There are 100's of species of rear fangs that aren't listed, it would take ages to make a list. It will be easier just to look at what is listed and avoid those, although you'd be lucky if you could find quite a few of them.

David.


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

*I think i should just make a little list of rear fanged that i like and see if they require a DWA and go from there.*


----------



## Haggles (Aug 11, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Any of the _Boiga_ sp. _Heterodon_ sp., _Hydrodynastes_ _gigas,_ argentinian long nosed snake, Vine snakes............
> 
> IMO, _H gigas_ is a reasonable snake, although they do get big and they certainly are bitey. If you go for a Boiga sp. dendrophila are very nice, but can be extremely difficult to feed and again get big and bitey, _irregularis_ are, again, IMO, a bit plain, also big and bitey, _cyanea_ are plain gorgeous, but can be hard to find and expensive too. I have an H gigas and a couple of B dendrophila, one of which made a real mess of my hand once. So, whichever you get take care when dealing with it..............'cept if it's a hoggie, I couldn't have one of those for laughing...........looks like it keeps chasing parked cars:lol2:


oh awesome i though vines were one of the rear fangs listed on dwa, something to look into when i get more experiance ^^


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> probably been seen many, many times now, but this is what rear fangs can do...............


 
As Stu has mentioned these are still dangerous animals that need just as much respect as any "hot", bearing in mind these only came off the dwa last year they can still cause alot of damage as you can see. Getting a chomp down on you will hurt. If it chews you may end up like this..


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

It would also be a good idea to train with a non venomous snake like a really nasty rat snake or coach whips, anything thats quick, big and nasty should give you some practise.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

wot species did that?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

It was a Boiga dendrophila

Mangrove


Used to be DWA but came of in October


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

I never saw that picture before but OMG that looks very painfull to say the least. How long did it take to heal?? I am such a wuss,. You got far more goolies then I have.


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

mangrove snakes have just been taken off DWA


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

joe190 said:


> mangrove snakes have just been taken off DWA


They were taken off last year!!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

you never see them 4 sale tho, does nobody breed em?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

The green cat eyed snake, rear fanged but its not on license. The mangrove used to be.


----------



## Owzy46 (Jun 24, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> you never see them 4 sale tho, does nobody breed em?


You would struggle, I have been informed there are only a couple of breeding pairs in the UK, I know crystal palace reptiles have got Dendro and cyanea atm, I know the dendro are froma zoo in russia and captive hatched, been told that by Chris who just posted the pictures & Mark Amey... still I have one and is been a treat apart from a little diificulty feeding which iv'e solved. If you havent kept one I would recomend starting with a youngun deffiantly.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Snakes an adders get em, an one person has managed to breed them over here. 
I'm just wanting for some at the moment.
Either that or I'm going get a mangrove and preditors have got a pair. But I'd prefer to get them as baby's.


----------

